# When The Gods Were Silent



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2006)

Good message by Dr. Chuck betters today. Got some good matierial to reflect on.
http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/in_his_grip/


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2006)

BTW, does anyone here ever listen to Betters?


----------



## youthevang (Nov 30, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> BTW, does anyone here ever listen to Betters?



I listened to him a few times when I was on vacation visiting my friends. His messages were great, and I had the opportunity to hear him preach on baptism.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2006)

I listen to him while I'm having breakfast of a morning around 5am. I go back and forth between him and Allister Begg.


----------

